# Name ideas



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm going to need help naming the foster kittens I will be getting in 5 weeks. There black and white. Not sure on gender. And GO!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

If it were me I would really want to be around them first before naming them. I think their personalities might help you to find the names that really suit them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the little furballs when they arrive! No doubt you'll get a ton of name suggestions at that point!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Inky, Ivory, Panda, Tux, Spot, Checkers, Chess, Steinway, Ref, Oreo, Moo, Ace, Bandit...
You'll know when you see them!


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

Tiddles


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

pauli said:


> Tiddles


Tiddles, Tuddles, Toodles, hmmm........ :dis


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Salt&Pepper or Salt and Pepper and Blanco and Noir or Aspros and Mavro


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We have a tux named Domino at shelter right now and he is super awesome.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!! I'm getting anxious waiting for them!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bobbi/Bobby, Billie/Billy, Bailie/Bailey...Yin/Yang names! Boys or girls!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

"Kitties" lol


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sadie, Phoebe, Tilly, Bernie (Bernadette)


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

When I have foster kittens I pick a letter, then name everyone in the batch after the letter. I started with A about 2 years ago. My next batch will all be O names. I find having a direction to go in is very helpful.


----------

